# Jersey Milk Cow



## domino (Jul 28, 2013)

For Sale: Purebred Jersey cow. Hand milked and has a nice soft udder, with good teat length, all 4 quarters are good. Has had 3 calves and bred back to a polled jersey bull for a March or April calf. Price is $1500.

She is an old word jersey bloodline.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Location?


----------



## domino (Jul 28, 2013)

North east Mississippi. About 30 miles north of Tupelo, MS and 60 miles south east of Memphis, TN.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok. Too far for me. Thanks.


----------

